# MySQL DatenbankVerbindung



## MQue (22. Feb 2009)

Hallo,

ich versuche gerade, mich mit einer MySQL Datenbank zu verbinden hab aber ein Problem, ich weiß nicht wie ich mich über die Konsole einloggen kann:

mysql -u user -ppasswort

wenn ich das eingebe, bekomme ich:
ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'user'@'localhost' (using password: Y
ES)


was gebe ich da als user und als passwort an, ich hab ja die MySQL- Datenbank gerade erst installiert.

Dankeschön,
schönes We noch


----------



## mvitz (22. Feb 2009)

User ist normalerweise: root
Passwort sollte eignetlich während der installation angegeben werden müssen


----------



## MQue (22. Feb 2009)

ich hab da XAMPP installiert und kann mich nicht mehr interessieren, dass ich da ein Passwort eingegeben habe,
kann ich das irgendwie rausfinden?

mit root bekomme ich:


```
ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: Y
ES)
```


----------



## Gast2 (22. Feb 2009)

Michael1234 hat gesagt.:


> ich hab da XAMPP installiert und kann mich nicht mehr interessieren, dass ich da ein Passwort eingegeben habe,
> kann ich das irgendwie rausfinden?



http://localhost/security/xamppsecurity.php ... damit setzt Du Dein Passwort zurück


----------

